

GNU/Linux: Emergency Restart - nicolasbrailo
http://nicolasb.com.ar/2009/07/gnulinux-emergency-restart/

======
code_duck
This can be handy, no doubt. I have a monitor that flips out blinking if you
knock the cord, which my cat has seen fit to do a couple of times.

Don't forget the mnemonic - Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring.

There are a couple of variations:

REISUO will shutdown rather than reboot.

Some prefer RSEIUB, syncing earlier in the process - aka Rasing Skinny
Elephants Is Unusually Bland. You may wish to throw another Sync in there to
make RSEISUB.

~~~
Jach
I still prefer the mnemonic "Reboot Even If System Utterly Broken", plus it
describes what it does. :)

------
johnswamps
It's usually worth trying to ssh into the machine when X locks up (if you
don't want to just reboot). Depending on what caused the problem, this will
often still work even when it's unresponsive locally.

~~~
metageek
Or you can press Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get to the console.

------
cnvogel
Further information about how and what to trigger things with the Magic-Sysrq-
Key is documented in $KERNEL/Documentation/sysrq.txt, which you can access for
example in Linus' GIT tree at...

[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=blob_plain;f=Documentation/sysrq.txt;hb=HEAD)

One very useful function, for example, is to force a hard reboot when ssh'ed
into a server:

echo b >/proc/sysrq-trigger

------
yigit
most easy way of remembering is : BUSIER, only backwards.

------
bcl
IIRC the kernel needs to be compiled with the magic sysreq keys enabled, so if
this doesn't work for you you will likely need to rebuild your kernel. Or grow
a couple extra digits.

~~~
surki
You don't have to recompile, you can control it through proc
(/proc/sys/kernel/sysrq)

